# Now Low TSH



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all
Haven't been on here for AGES!
But its the first place i come to get my questions answered! lol
Currently i am taking Thyroxine 100mcg daily
Feeling ok on it, still slightly tired etc
The other day i got my bloods done and now my tsh is 0.04, T4 19 and T3 5.4

so just wondering if my tsh is now TOO low!
Great to hear back from anyone
Thanks
Amy


----------



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

ranges plz


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Amy17 said:


> Hi all
> Haven't been on here for AGES!
> But its the first place i come to get my questions answered! lol
> Currently i am taking Thyroxine 100mcg daily
> ...


W/o the ranges, we can't tell. At this point the FREE T4 and FREE T3 are important tests.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Good to see you here and glad you are feeling well. Do not tamper with feeling well; bottom line.


----------

